# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Kızılderililerin Türk olduğu ıspatlandı

## anau

Dünya ve Türk tarihinde uzun zamandır konuşulan ve ıspatlanması noktasında birçok bilim insanının üzerinde çalışmalar yaptığı bir konu...



Dünya ve Türk tarihinde uzun zamandır konuşulan ve ıspatlanması noktasında birçok bilim insanının üzerinde çalışmalar yaptığı bir konu olan Kızılderililerin Türklüğü son noktaya geldi.

ABD'de yapılan bazı yeni kazılar kızılderililerin Türk olduğunu doğruladı.

Arizona'da Çeroki yerlileri ile ilgili yürütülen kazılarda ortaya çıkartılan yeni taş yazıtlar, kızılderililerin Türk olduğu iddialarını yeniden alevlendirmiş bir durumda.

Kuzey Arizona Üniversitesi Arkeoloji ve Antropoloji bölümü profesörü Dr.Francis Smiley ve ekibinin Arizona'nın Finiks kentinde yürüttüğü kazılarda ortaya çıkarttığı yazıtlar, kızılderililerin Türk olduğu ile ilgili iddiaları yönünde çok güçlü kanıtlar sunuyor.

"Kutsal üçlü" nitelemesi

Kazıda ortaya çıkartılan taş yazıtlar, kızılderililerin toplumsal hayatı ile ilgili bir çok yönünü ortaya çıkarttı. Kayalık alandaki yerleşim bölgelerinde ortaya çıkartılan taş yazıtlarda kızılderililerin kutsal olarak adlandırdığı şeylerden bahsediyor. Yazıta göre, yerli dilinde "movia" olarak adlandırılan "at", "poawi" olarak adlandırılan "avrat" ve "çewa" olarak adlandırılan "silah", Kızılderililer'in sahip olması gereken en kutsal eşyalar olarak adlandırılıyor ve bu üç eşyaya sahip olan Kızılderililer, kabilenin en onurlu savaşçısı sayılıyor. Kızılderili Şamanizm'inde de bu nesneler, "Poawi Haei" (kutsal üçlü) olarak adlandırılıyor. Ayrıca yazıtlarda savaşa gidenin arkasından su dökmenin uğur getireceği gibi yerli adetlerden de bahsedilmiş.

Kızılderililer katledildi

Konuyla ilgili bir açıklama yayınlayan Konya Meram Üniversitesi Türkoloji Bölümü başkanı Doç Dr. Nurettin Balsız, sonucun sürpriz olmadığını, kızılderililerin Türk olduğu ile tartışmaların artık şüpheye yer bırakmayacak bir biçimde sonlanması gerektiğini ifade etti. Balsız ülke olarak hayatta kalan Kızılderili soydaşlarımıza sahip çıkmamızı, bunun için meclisin bir an önce Kızılderili katliamını inkar edenleri cezalandırma yasası çıkarması gerektiğini söyledi.

----------

